# thera gold let me down today.



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

SO my son ate a can of beeferoni for lunch and I thought to myself, "I need to shoot this can". So I went out with my natural equipped with thera gold bands and 3/8th inch steel ammo. I actually shot pretty well, I was nailing the can. None of the shots penetrated though. So I went inside and grabbed a dankung ripoff I have equipped with Trumark RRT tubes. First shot sliced right through the can. I was shooting at 10 meters.

Now this may be due to my thera gold setup .. they are straight cut 3/4 inch wide and 7 inches long. However I stretched them to full length and shot from about 3 feet away. Still no penetration. I tried wedging it into a snowbank to keep it steady .. still no penetration.

The Trumark RRT bands were ripping through the can even at 15 yards. So the clear winner today were the RRT bands.

I then took my Saunders WRP equipped with Saunders flats and 50 cal steel and shot the can ... ripped through both sides at 10 meters and pretty much demolished the can.

Just thought I would share my story.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

my theory is thera band isn't that powerful unless it's doubled


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Ray. I am a big fan of the RRT's Good shooting and thanks for the story.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, I noticed that too this winter.... when it's cold the gold theraband shoots waaay slow. From 85' on a warm day, they hit the same point of aim at about 60' on a cold day.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Yeah, I noticed that too this winter.... when it's cold the gold theraband shoots waaay slow. From 85' on a warm day, they hit the same point of aim at about 60' on a cold day.


That could be it. It still is pretty cold here. Still have major snow on the ground.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Band dimensions are not good for serious power. Those are target bands.

Two bands per side, 1" (fork), 1/2" (pouch), a small lightweight pouch will do a lot better. That is still a much lighter draw than the hunterbands from Fish.

7" length is also not a lot, cut them 9" instead and shoot them in half butterfly for destruction and anchor point for target. This way they will last forever in target mode, plus the draw in target mode will be low enough for lengthy sessions.

Good luck!

Jörg


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Band dimensions are not good for serious power. Those are target bands.
> 
> Two bands per side, 1" (fork), 1/2" (pouch), a small lightweight pouch will do a lot better. That is still a much lighter draw than the hunterbands from Fish.
> 
> ...


Thanks Joerg! I plan on testing various different set ups. You have played around with this rubber more than most of us so I trust your judgment.


----------

